# Munch got into the 'nip...



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Silly boy! Oliver even gets into it at the end  




https://youtu.be/yRQcF6bGuI4


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just Loovve Munch! That is so cute at the end, when he baps Oliver on the head!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Right? Oliver looked rather confused lol


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol. Munch is so adorable! What a character. 
Thanks for a great laugh, Munch, Sara & Oliver!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Love it. Thanks.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## YukiNari (Jun 15, 2015)

Sosososo cute! What a pretty boy!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

So cute! I love Munch!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha! That was fun to watch.  Munch is very handsome!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks all. He's a goofy boy, makes all our lives a little less serious lol.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Munch!!!! <3


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's a bunch!!!


----------

